# Kamera ohne eigene Stromversorgung liefert kein Bild



## ich558 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
erst mal sorry für den bescheuerten Titel aber mir fällt kein besserer ein 

Also mein Problem ist, dass ich eine Kamera habe die anscheinend den Strom durch den Anschluss bekommt. Wenn ich das Teil aber nun mit einem Adapter an so einen alten Fernseher anstecke kommt kein Bild von der Kamera und ich weis nun nicht ob die Kamera überhaupt an ist oder der Adapter kein Videosignal überträgt. Jetzt hat meine 260 GTX einen passenden Anschluss für die Kamera. Kann ich mir damit auch das Bild anzeugen lassen oder habt ihr eine andere Idee wie ich ein Signal bekomme?
Bitte um Schnelle Hilfe da ich das für die Schule in 1 Woche bracuhe
mfg
ich


----------



## rebel4life (31. Oktober 2011)

Das an deiner Grafikkarte ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Eingang.

Deine Kamera muss einen Stromanschluss haben, entweder gibt es ein Breakoutkabel für diesen dem S-Video sehr ähnlichen Stecker oder die Kamera ha noch ne Buchse dran.


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Oktober 2011)

NE GTX 260 mit Video eingang ? Sehr sehr sehr unwarscheinlich, selbst nen Svideo Out ist an ner GTX260 eher unwarscheinlich, aber falls die so nen anschluss hat, dann ist es zu 99,9% nen Video Out ! 

Eins kann mal schonmal sagen, ohne Stromanschluss funzt da garnix, weil der S-Video eine Stromversorgung nicht vorsieht. Also fehlt da wohl nen Adapter wie Rebel schon geschrieben hat. Einfach an die Graka hängen ist da auch nicht drinne, du brauchst schon ne Videokarte mit Analogen eingang.


----------



## ich558 (1. November 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten! Kennt ihr einen passenden Adapter zb bei Amazon oder ist soeiner immer speziell für das Modell. Ich werde auch mal beim Lehrer nachfragen.


----------

